# محاضرات المهندس الإستشاري أيمن عمر حسن ( تغذية المياه )



## محمد يس (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم محاضرات المهندس الاستشاري أيمن عمر حسن في نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بعد إعادة ترتيبها وتقسيمها وهم ست محاضرات في تغذية المياه والصرف وحمامات السباحة الموضوع منقول اعتقد من المهندس وليد من نفس المنتدي
واليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/2wUezmE9/Plumb_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2011)

ماشاء الله جهد مميز جدا
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

يجود علينا الخيرين بعلمهم ونحن بعلم الخيرين نجود


----------



## mohamedtop (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخونا الكريم


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

*مذكرة الصحي وتغذية المياه وحمامات السباحه الخاصة بالدورة*



محمد يس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لكم اليوم محاضرات المهندس الاستشاري أيمن عمر حسن في نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بعد إعادة ترتيبها وتقسيمها وهم ست محاضرات في تغذية المياه والصرف وحمامات السباحة الموضوع منقول اعتقد من المهندس وليد من نفس المنتدي
> واليكم رابط الشرح
> http://www.4shared.com/file/2wUezmE9/Plumb_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


 واليكم رابط مذكرة الدورة
http://www.4shared.com/document/rfV4aQkx/_____.html


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

اليكم رابط مذكرة الدورة
http://www.4shared.com/document/rfV4aQkx/_____.html


----------



## محمد يس (25 مايو 2011)

1- مذكرة الصحي 
http://www.4shared.com/document/rfV4aQkx/Plumb_Iman.html
2- شرح الصحي
http://www.4shared.com/file/2wUezmE9/Plumb_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.alsirgany (25 مايو 2011)

يارت موقع تانى غير الفور شير عشان بطئ اوى اوى 

ياريت ميديا فاير


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## golden hawk (28 مايو 2011)

_جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء_​


----------



## نصار النمر (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا المحاضرات رائعة جدا وارجو تزويدنا بالجداول المشار اليها في المحاضرات


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

الزميل نصار تم جمع جميع المحاضرات وشرحها للتكييف والصرف ومكافحة الحريف وعلشان خاطر الزميل a.alsirgany تم تحملها علي ميديا فير
وهذا رابط لجميع المحاضرات
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (29 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخونا الكريم*​


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## wael gamil sayed (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/شريف حامد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا











​


----------



## علاء المشني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات مفيده وقيمه...تسلم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يصلح حالك ويفرج كربك ويكرمك


----------



## مصطفىمحمود محمد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## metho (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لكن اين الجداول المشار اليها بالمحاظراااااات ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ghost man (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير :7:


----------



## e-rsha (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا
جزيلا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmednady (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا جماعه لو سمحتم انا مش عارف اقرا خط الاخ الكريم هل ممكن لو فيه نسخه علي الوورد و يا ريت الاختصارات توضح اكت لاني ليس لي اي خبره بالصحي


----------



## محمد المنوفى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخوانى ...انتم فعلا رائعين...لكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الهلالي (2 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الهلالي (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

ممكن افهم يعني ايه تغذية مياه ..لاني فاهمة يعني ايه تكييف وحريق لكن مش فاهمة تغذية يعني ايه


----------



## engstar88 (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور وربنا يباركلك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاااااااااااك الله خير

*


----------



## tamer369 (25 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا

/


----------



## yozmq (1 يونيو 2014)

ممكن رفع الرابط مره اخرى الصفحات من مذكرة دورة الاعمال الصحية ة بنقابة المهندسين و الخاصة بتصميم خزان الضغط للمهندس الفاضل ايمن عمر​


----------



## ايهاب ناجح عبده (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا بجد يا هندسة


----------

